# Prayers for my husband please!



## Scotts Doe (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Many prayers needed for my husband Scott Yancey. He has been in University Hospital for 10 days and it's gonna be a long recovery. Last Tuesday and Wednesday it was touch and go with him. But God has blessed us and brought him out of ICU and he is doing much better! Many prayers are still needed. We have been blessed to have each other! Thank you all so much! 
Angie Yancey


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

Prayers sent from here..........


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 22, 2016)

Good to hear there is improvement.  Prayers for it to continue.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 22, 2016)

Prayer just went up for yall


----------



## fullstrut (Apr 22, 2016)

With God all thanks all possible.


----------



## carver (Apr 22, 2016)

Prayers sent


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 22, 2016)

Prayer sent


----------



## Headshot (Apr 22, 2016)

Prayers added.  Hope his recovery goes well.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 23, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your husbands troubles.  Prayers sent for a fast and full recovery.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 23, 2016)

Prayers sent. Hope he has a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 23, 2016)

My Prayers are added.May God bring him to a full recovery.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 26, 2016)

Prayers said for Scott.


----------



## Scotts Doe (Apr 28, 2016)

Update: Scott is home!!! Thank all of you so much for your prayers!!! Everyone of them are truly appreciated! He is weak but God is strong and is gonna bring us through this!!! Please continue praying!!!
Scott & Angie


----------



## OwlRNothing (Apr 28, 2016)

Will pray for continued recovery and peace for you guys. I hate hospitals. Glad he's out.


----------



## speedcop (May 12, 2016)

Glad I can get in on the prayer chain. Hope he continues to heal. Our prayers for you both


----------



## Israel (Jun 5, 2016)

wonderful news...
and blessed with you to know our intercessor never sleeps.


----------

